# Stipprute Empfehlung für Wiedereinsteiger



## Rallax (26. August 2020)

Moinsen,

nach der sehr positiven Erfahrung mit meiner ersten Anfrage hier im Forum, möchte ich gerne eine weitere Frage stellen.

Stipprute 5-6m
stilles Gewässer
Friedfische
einfache Handhabung
Teleskoprute

Ich freue mich sehr über euere Antworten.

Petri Heil!


----------



## Andal (26. August 2020)

Hol dir einfach bei Ali, oder Ebay so einen Stock, der dir gefällt. Kleines Geld und zum "Herumfischen" tun es diese Stöcke überallhin. Vorteil, sie sind durch die Bank sehr "zähelastisch" und robust. Wenn du allerdings richtig ins Stippen einsteigen willst, kann es durchaus kostspielig und sehr filigran werden.


----------



## rhinefisher (26. August 2020)

DAM Real Carbon Tele Pole - gunstig und sehr viel besser als der Duchschnittskram.. .
Browning Black Magic SLF Tele - teurer, aber richtig gut.. .


----------



## Freizeit (27. August 2020)

Hi und ein dickes Petri an alle.

Als fleißiger Mitleser des Forums schließe ich mich hier mal an.
Meine schöne Sigma Supra 1122 Teleskoprute in 5,80 m Länge hat sich entzweit. Nach etwa 30 Jahren haben sich zwei Rutenteile wohl auseinandergelebt und sind auseinander gegangen. Ich glaube, in dem Alter ist auch eine Reparatur nicht mehr so angesagt. Also suche ich eine neue beringte Rute so um die 6 m. Vielleicht kann mit ja jemand einen Tipp geben.
Da ich mich in den letzten Jahren kaum mit dem schönsten Hobby der Welt befassen konnte, wäre ich allein schon über einen Hinweis dankbar, welche Rutenart (Bolo, Stipp oder sonstiges) für mich in Frage käme.
Ich bin Allroundangler, sitze gerne an Stillwassern (auch am MLK) mit einer Posenrute und ein bzw. zwei Grundruten. Da an unseren Vereinsgewässern die Spots für die Friedfische manchmal mit einer Kopfrute (heißt die überhaupt noch so?) nicht erreichbar sind und ich dann und wann auch mal an einem Fluß bin, ist halt eine beringte Friedfischrute nötig, die es auch mal mit einem stärkeren Karpfen aufnehmen kann.

PS: Für meine 1-2 mal Angeln im Jahr lohnt sich der Kauf zwei verschiedener Ruten nicht, obwohl.... dieses Jahr komme ich schon auf fünf Ansitze

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus

Holger


----------



## rhinefisher (27. August 2020)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Hi und ein dickes Petri an alle.
> 
> Als fleißiger Mitleser des Forums schließe ich mich hier mal an.
> Meine schöne Sigma Supra 1122 Teleskoprute in 5,80 m Länge hat sich entzweit. Nach etwa 30 Jahren haben sich zwei Rutenteile wohl auseinandergelebt und sind auseinander gegangen. Ich glaube, in dem Alter ist auch eine Reparatur nicht mehr so angesagt. Also suche ich eine neue beringte Rute so um die 6 m. Vielleicht kann mit ja jemand einen Tipp geben.
> ...



Khoga Match Fighter 390cm - die ist DREITEILIG, und nicht wie im Katalog angegeben zweiteilig.
Ganz tolle Rute für 50€..!
Dazu ne 4000er Shimano Sahara und 20er DAM Tectan.
Damit kann man für 120€ richtig gut fischen.. .


----------



## Freizeit (27. August 2020)

Schönen Dank schon mal für den Tipp.
Hab auch grad schon mal geschaut. Preis stimmt, nur ein bisschen kurz. So um die 6 Meter wäre schon schön. Ich habe noch eine Matchrute in 4,20 Meter, die dann auch ab und an mal zum Einsatz kommt. Aber mit Rutenlänge und leichter Pose kommt man halt auch weiter.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. August 2020)

Trabucco Ernerghia KS - etwas kostspieliger, aber wirklich gut.. .
Lange UND leichte Ruten sind halt etwas teurer.. .


----------



## Freizeit (27. August 2020)

@rhinefisher schöne Rute. Aber mein Finanzberater meint, dass sie leider etwas über meinem Budget liegt


----------



## Andal (27. August 2020)

Beringte Telerute, 6 m, nicht teuer, aber robust: Lineaeffe Excellent 600 Bolognese Rute bis 40 gr. WG - bei Ebay.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. August 2020)

Aber nicht leicht.. .
Nichtmal ansatzweise leicht...


----------



## Andal (27. August 2020)

Wenn er eine 30 Jahre alte Rute in der Länge hatte, wird er sie als federleicht empfinden!


----------



## Freizeit (27. August 2020)

@Andal  Das glaube ich auch
Und die Rute gefällt mir auch. Hab ich mir gerade mal in der Bucht angesehen. In der Hand halten und die "Energie" spüren, ist natürlich nochmal was anderes. 
Die Rute kommt auf jeden Fall schon mal auf meinen Merkzettel. 
Was haltet ihr denn von der Browning Black Magic in 6 Meter, Daiwa Ninja oder der Mitchell Suprema 2.0?
Die wären preislich noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Mescalero (27. August 2020)

Die Ninja habe ich in 6m. Leicht ist die auch nicht gerade. Ich habe aber keinen Vergleich mit anderen Bolos in der Länge. Auf jeden Fall fühlt sich die Daiwa so uncool an, dass ich sie noch nie benutzt habe...


----------



## Freizeit (27. August 2020)

@Mescalero 
das hört sich ja nicht so toll an.

Ich muss die Tage mal zu meinem Tackledealer fahren und schauen, was der so da hat


----------



## Forelle74 (27. August 2020)

Freizeit schrieb:


> @Andal  Das glaube ich auch
> Und die Rute gefällt mir auch. Hab ich mir gerade mal in der Bucht angesehen. In der Hand halten und die "Energie" spüren, ist natürlich nochmal was anderes.
> Die Rute kommt auf jeden Fall schon mal auf meinen Merkzettel.
> Was haltet ihr denn von der Browning Black Magic in 6 Meter, Daiwa Ninja oder der Mitchell Suprema 2.0?
> Die wären preislich noch im Rahmen.


Hallo
Ich hab die Daiwa Ninja Bolo.
Und auch die Lineaffe in 6m.
Beides solide Ruten die locker mit Karpfen fertig werden.
Bin auch kein Mega Stipp Profi.
Aber mir macht es sehr Spaß so zu Fischen. 
Egal ob am Fluss oder See.


----------



## Freizeit (27. August 2020)

@Forelle74 
Super. Ich denke mal, dass die Gewichtsunterschiede auch nicht so ins Gewicht fallen. Zumindest für mich nicht. Danke


----------



## Forelle74 (27. August 2020)

Freizeit schrieb:


> @Forelle74
> Super. Ich denke mal, dass die Gewichtsunterschiede auch nicht so ins Gewicht fallen. Zumindest für mich nicht. Danke


Für mich isses Ok.
Hab aber wenig vergleich und lege die Rute auch ab.


----------



## Freizeit (1. September 2020)

So. Gerade vom Dealer zurück.
Es ist eine WFT XK Bone Bolo in 6 Meter geworden. Liegt mir gut in der Hand und wie Andal schon sagte, um einiges leichter als meine alte Rute.
Morgen wird sie wohl am MLK eingeweiht. Soll ja regnen und da mein Schirm gerade in der Retoure ist, muss ich unter eine Brücke flüchten. 
Mal sehen, was da geht.

Holger


----------



## Forelle74 (1. September 2020)

Freizeit schrieb:


> So. Gerade vom Dealer zurück.
> Es ist eine WFT XK Bone Bolo in 6 Meter geworden. Liegt mir gut in der Hand und wie Andal schon sagte, um einiges leichter als meine alte Rute.
> Morgen wird sie wohl am MLK eingeweiht. Soll ja regnen und da mein Schirm gerade in der Retoure ist, muss ich unter eine Brücke flüchten.
> Mal sehen, was da geht.
> ...


Prima. 
Dann Viel Spaß beim Bolo Fischen.


----------



## Andal (1. September 2020)

Es gibt schlechtere und häßlichere Ruten!


----------



## Freizeit (1. September 2020)

Und ich glaube, mit 65 Euronen bin ich auch gut weg gekommen.
Das Feeling (nur im Laden mal ausgezogen) war auch gut.

Holger


----------



## Freizeit (1. September 2020)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Das Feeling (nur im Laden mal ausgezogen) war auch gut.



NICHT MICH, SONDERN DIE RUTE (ANGELRUTE) AUSGEZOGEN.

Oh Gott, ich glaube, ich reiß mich immer tiefer rein


----------



## Andal (1. September 2020)

Freizeit schrieb:


> Und ich glaube, mit 65 Euronen bin ich auch gut weg gekommen.
> Das Feeling (nur im Laden mal ausgezogen) war auch gut.
> 
> Holger


Dafür das sie im Onlinehandel immer noch für gut das doppelte steht - ein guter Schnapper!


----------



## Freizeit (3. September 2020)

So. Gestern die neue Rute eingeweiht. 
Eine schöne, knapp 30er Plötze war der Einstand. Das Handling der Rute unter diesen _Kampfbedingungen _war super   .
Zwei weitere, kleinere Plötzen und 15 Grundeln haben den Gesamteindruck auch nicht geschmälert.
Fazit: Ich bin vollauf zufrieden 

Holger


----------



## Andal (3. September 2020)




----------



## Forelle74 (3. September 2020)

Freizeit schrieb:


> So. Gestern die neue Rute eingeweiht.
> Eine schöne, knapp 30er Plötze war der Einstand. Das Handling der Rute unter diesen _Kampfbedingungen _war super   .
> Zwei weitere, kleinere Plötzen und 15 Grundeln haben den Gesamteindruck auch nicht geschmälert.
> Fazit: Ich bin vollauf zufrieden
> ...


Petri


----------

